# take pleasure in listening to the music



## Serrand

Hello,

Could I say "έχε την ευχαρίστηση να ακούσεις τη Μουσική" ?

Thank you very much ?


----------



## Perseas

"απόλαυσε την ακρόαση της μουσικής"
"νιώσε ευχαρίστηση/απόλαυση ακούγοντας τη μουσική"


----------



## Serrand

Thank you. I got it.

So I can't say "έχε την ευχαρίστηση να ακούσεις τη μουσική" ?


----------



## Perseas

Serrand said:


> Thank you. I got it.
> 
> So I can't say "έχε την ευχαρίστηση να ακούσεις τη μουσική" ?


The grammar is correct but it doesn't sound good, mostly "έχε την ευχαρίστηση". Its use in the imperative sounds strange.


----------



## Serrand

Thank you for everything, Perseas !


----------



## Perseas

You are welcome, Serrand!


----------



## Serrand

... and what about : 

βρες ευχαρίστηση στο να ακούσεις τη μουσική
or :
βρες ευχαρίστηση ακούγοντας τη μουσική

is that good or should I keep "νιώσε ευχαρίστηση ακούγοντας τη μουσική" ?


----------



## Perseas

In principle, Ι think that they all are OK. Of course, the context will decide what selection of words fits better. For example:
A: Είμαι απογοητευμένος, δεν βρίσκω ευχαρίστηση σε τίποτα.
Β: Κάθισε αναπαυτικά και  βρες/νιώσε ευχαρίστηση ακούγοντας ένα ωραίο τραγούδι.

Without context I mostly like "απόλαυσε την ακρόαση της μουσικής" (post 2).
Ιn an informal conversation, I could probably say to a friend of mine "Άκου (αυτή) τη μουσική και απόλαυσέ τη!" .


----------

